

Ask HN: Quickest way to test the market? - mapster

I drew a simple diagram of the method some use to test market interest in a product (http://www.scribd.com/doc/74937130/Startup-Pretest). 
How would you add to or modify this method?
======
anthony_franco
What's the reason for setting up hosting so early if you're still using
launchrock/unbounce to test the viability of the idea?

~~~
mapster
good point. Hosting is not needed if using a launch page testing service. But
it will necessary eventually to host the beta site.

The whole process seems challenging as the time for a email lead to go cold is
short, while the time to develop the beta MVP site is longer, so I am very
interested to learn how to address this - which means keeping the contacts
warm without turning them off.

------
Stealx
launchrock is not two words and it's unbounce, not ubounce. Also I'd say
either launchrock or kickofflabs

~~~
mapster
thanks for that-will note for revision. kickofflabs looks very impressive.
those are three options vs coding a launch page yourself, since they provide a
platform for testing.

